# After Effects - Weiche Bildränder und Farbentransparenz



## O Neil (24. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich hoffe das gehört hier herein:
Weiß jemand, wie ich in Adobe After Effects von Bildern die Ränder ganz weich hinbekomme? Ich möchte nämlich mit Bildern weiche Überlappungen erzielen.

Und wie bekomme ich es hin, bestimmte Farben einfach Transparent zu bekommen? Also z. B. weiß oder Rot und so, und das nur diese bestimmten Farben dann Transparent sind?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

O'Neill


----------



## Mark (24. Januar 2007)

Hi!

a) ich verschieb's mal in Videoschnitt, Videodesign & Videoproduktion

b) Eine "Maske" erlaubt eine "weiche Maskenkante" -> eine Maske um das komplette Bild mit weicher Maskenkante läßt dieses zu den Rändern hin "verblassen".

c) Farben können "gekeyt" werden: Keyen, z.B. Color-Key...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## O Neil (26. Januar 2007)

Ah, danke, ich werd es ausprobieren. Bis dahin ist dieses Thema erlerdigt. Aber bitte noch nicht schließen...
Danke,

O'Neill


----------

